
Node-Tfa – Two Factor Authentication with Node.js - marco34
https://github.com/ThalKod/node-2fa
======
lioeters
Looks good, friendly codebase with standard organization for Express, Mongo,
Passport. Probably want to remove client ID and secret from auth/github.js.

The heart of it is the library "speakeasy", for generating and authenticating
one-time passcodes:
[https://github.com/speakeasyjs/speakeasy](https://github.com/speakeasyjs/speakeasy)

